# 921 and OTA HD



## rathernot (May 18, 2007)

Equipment: 921, LNB BS1H1UP201M, line of sight for satellite 61.5 only from my apartment. Will the BS1H1UP201M, which has two coax outputs, enable the 921 to watch one channel and record another at the same time?. Can I use the 921 on Dish without paying for HD programming? Will the 921 record OTA HD programming? Any way to use the 921 for OTA programming only? I am planning on getting International channels only, and could use my 510 receiver for that.
Thanks much.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

I'm not familiar with part numbers, but that Dual LNB will work whether it's legacy ("Digital LNBF") or DishPro ("*dp*" logo). It can even be a DirecTV Dual which is the same as legacy but takes a different mounting bracket.

Both outputs will need to be connected to the 921. You will be able to record 2 channels from 61.5°, or 1 sat channel and 1 digital OTA.

Dish will no longer activate a 921 for HD sat programming unless you also have an MPEG4 receiver.

The 921 will not work for OTA without a satellite connection.

The Dish 9-day EPG is available only at the 119° slot so you'll only be able to look ahead about 44 hours.


----------



## rathernot (May 18, 2007)

I have that single lnb with dual coax outputs, a dual "digital lnbf" with 4 coax outputs, and tech support said I need a lnb that says "dish pro" on it. Can I hook both lines from the 921 to the single, older lnb, and it will work? I only have international programming from my balcony, so I am not getting locals, etc. If I have to get a DP lnb, can I just buy one and install it on my existing dish? TIA


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

"that Dual LNB will work whether it's legacy ("Digital LNBF") or DishPro ("dp" logo)"

All DP receivers will work with either DP or legacy LNBs. Connect both lines of the dual you have. You don't have to get a DP LNB but, if you do, it will fit on an older Dish dish.


----------

